# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Raising Amano Shrimp



## docjosh (May 12, 2004)

I need a little advice on what might be killing my newly hatched shrimp larvae. I place the female in a 2.5 gallon tank and the eggs hatch to larvae...they look healthy. I remove the female and waited a couple days. I have read (from the informative web page at: http://mikes-machine.mine.nu/breeding_yamato.htm )that the larvae will not survive unless salt is added...as much as 30 ppt. So i added half that (not even 16 ppt) just to move slowly and within an hour they died after being fine for 3 days. I am adding Doc Welllfishes Aquarium Salt which states that it is dehydrated sea salt and fine for brine shrimp. I have tried adding salt at various speeds and both times the larvae die instantly. Is it possible i have fresh water shrimp whose larvae do not need salt water? Or is there something else that might explain why they die so quickly after adding salt water.
Thanks for any ideas...


----------



## docjosh (May 12, 2004)

I need a little advice on what might be killing my newly hatched shrimp larvae. I place the female in a 2.5 gallon tank and the eggs hatch to larvae...they look healthy. I remove the female and waited a couple days. I have read (from the informative web page at: http://mikes-machine.mine.nu/breeding_yamato.htm )that the larvae will not survive unless salt is added...as much as 30 ppt. So i added half that (not even 16 ppt) just to move slowly and within an hour they died after being fine for 3 days. I am adding Doc Welllfishes Aquarium Salt which states that it is dehydrated sea salt and fine for brine shrimp. I have tried adding salt at various speeds and both times the larvae die instantly. Is it possible i have fresh water shrimp whose larvae do not need salt water? Or is there something else that might explain why they die so quickly after adding salt water.
Thanks for any ideas...


----------



## dissident (Sep 6, 2005)

What are your water parims, did this tank cycle at all? I remember reading that anything over 15ppm nitrates will kill them too. But I could be wrong, I tried to find the article but couldn't. :-/
I have 2 Ammano right now with eggs and read the same article that you posted and a couple others. thought of grabbing a 10gal kit at my LFS for them. I decided not to because the wife is letting me set up a new 110gal and turn the 55gal into a shrimp factory.

along with the article you already read:
http://www.uniquaria.com/articles/amano.html

Good luck

----------
also found this
http://www.gsas.org/Articles/1999/shrimp2.html


----------

